# Help,Which Is The Best Programmer



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

I Am Sure This Has Been Talked About Before 05 GTO Which Is The Best Programmer You Can Buy????? Any Input Would Be Greatly Appreciatedconfused:confused


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

The most commonly used hand held for these cars is the Predator. The best tune you can get is a custom tune, but hand helds have some gains, too.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

You can also buy the HP Tuners software (what the tuner would use) if you know what you're doing and aren't just looking for a canned tune.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the best REAL tuning suites are HP Tuners and EFIlive but you need to learn the basics of tuning and get a wideband O2 unit. the best hand held is probably the SLP tuner (the Predator with enhancements)


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the best REAL tuning suites are HP Tuners and EFIlive but you need to learn the basics of tuning and get a wideband O2 unit. the best hand held is probably the SLP tuner (the Predator with enhancements)


 What he said. I actually had a performance shop do my tune along with my mods. Keep in mind as you mod your car some won't need a re-tune but some will need a definate re-tune. I paid for a tune and if I add any more mods to the car they will re-tune at a reduced cost.


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys I Appreciate The Input,,So Far I Put A K&N Filter Charger And Skip Shift,Cat Back Exhaust ,,,My Buddy Called Me Out The Other Day He Has A 08 Mustang CS With Headers ,Exhaust,Programmer,Air Filter,A Couple Of Other Mods,We Ran From 2 ND He Jumped A Little And Then I Rolled Right Past Him Up To 130 So Much For The Mustang:agreearty:


----------

